# Those of you who recovered..



## grunge14 (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you recover instantly or did DP/DR fade over time for you? Instantly meaning did it go away in a night or over time? (Not asking about the time it took to go away)

Also how long have you had your DP/DR before recovering?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

From most people I've talked too, recovery is not an instant thing, for example you're not sitting there one moment feeling derealized and the next feel suddenly normal. It's a gradual process to come out of it, many on here are suited to help you understand the recovery process better though.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ya it definitely hasn't been a snap for me ... it's been gradual but each week I feel better and better


----------



## grunge14 (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay thanks for the replies, I guess I'll stick around this section more. Also, does it fade away from the moment you got it or did it start fading in like 6 months in for example (having dp for 6 months)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

I havent yet recovered but i can tell you it does tend to fade a little over time, that or i just got used to it.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes fades over time... not like 6 months later. If u don't care about it. Like I feel completely like myself 100% right now. But I am having little points in the day where I feel it a bit. Can't wait for them to be gone ! I'm not scared of it anymore... and that's really the key. I can come on here and read the biggest trigger stories now and they don't even bother me at all! That's how I know I'm pretty well there..


----------



## THEDerekHardin (Mar 24, 2014)

Long time since I've come to this site. The answer to your question really just depends. Some people notice it immediately. Most, however, do not. As a100% recovered person, I can tell you - at least in my case - it tends to slowly fade. Its kinda funny how you mentioned "6 months" because thats about how long it took me to conquer it. And I know alot of ppl will say "6 months? Are you kidding me? Ive had this for years" and yknow what? DP is DP & 6 months is a pretty damn long time to put up with it. So yes, it will slowly fade more often than not. And then one day... you just forget about it. Its really that simple.

Best of luck, dude. You got this.


----------



## spamdubs (Dec 6, 2014)

I actually just made a new discussion in the recovery stories section about this and other things. Recovery happens slowly and to the point where it is barely noticeable (at least for me) and even when I made progress it was hard for me to see how far I had come because I still felt like I wasn't recovered. So basically even if you don't feel great, or even notice recovery you are getting better, and it just takes time and some positive thinking.


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

For me it came suddenly!! And the process of recovery very slow...

In my case, decades to be ok. No one told me the thing I was suffering, I had no good advices from any doctor. They didn't know this disorder.

I am putting in written a number of concrete exercises to accelerate this process of recovery... visit my blog and have a look!

http://dpdrenglish.blogspot.com.es

You will be better for sure!

Regards!


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

It's so gradual that you kinda don't even notice it, you just continue living.


----------



## MSP93 (Mar 27, 2014)

Veeeeeery slow. I know it can be so awful that you want an instant snap recovery but that doesn't happen. Just live, and forget about it. Do that for long enough and pretty soon it'll be ancient history. I started feeling significantly better around the 7 month mark.


----------

